# Anybody find coop adjustments fun?



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe it's because I don't own my own home and with a coop I can make any adjustments I want without anyone's permission... Well I need the consent of the birds. 

I'm planning on making changes for winter today. This morning was cold! Fall is movin in! 


[


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Here are my changes.

New roosts and nesting boxes. Completely cleaned the poop an hay out and will soon put a tarp up to keep it warm in the comin months and to make it darker in there so they are comfy to lay .


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Of course my dog had to check it out first


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I love tweaking the coop also...makes me feel good to streamline it and make it more functional.


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

We love adjusting our coop/run too. It's addictive. We just added external nesting boxes today to give the girls a bit more room inside the coop. Not sure if it will attach but here is our work in progress boxes.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldn't say I love it, but when I finally get around to doing something to it that needs to be done I feel better once its done. Now if my floors inside the house would just replace themselves I would be in love with that  

My next coop project is replacing the entire thing next spring. Still not sure which plan I'll use. I look forward to a new coop but don't look forward to doing it.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

It's the whole thing I enjoy.

I need this done 
Let's make it happen 
Plan 
Follow through 
Happy chickens 
Happy me!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Love to do that it gives the coop a whole different feel! Love the nesting box!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I added an odd little tweak the other day that I would never ordinarily do...but I have a few birds who are old and needing to be culled. I just haven't gotten around to it just yet. Meanwhile both are roosting on areas/roosts that were not meant for a bird their size and it's causing callouses on their feet.

One is roosting on the step bar into the nests, which is kind of rough wood and really too narrow to be used for sleeping by a heavy breed bird. It's okay for young birds but not for big gals. The other is my largest hen and is now roosting where the young birds normally roost...she is living on the fringe of the flock. Another reason for culling both of these birds...both are no longer laying enough, are aging and are becoming loners. The roost is too small for her as well.

So, I placed grey, foam pipe insulation on these two areas for some padding and more width to the roost...so far, so good and I'll check their feet after a little time on the new padding. I'll be culling them in a couple of weeks but I'll probably leave the padding in place for a bit as I have other old and heavy birds in the flock as well who may appreciate the padding.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

What a beautiful Barred Rock, Bee!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, she's just an old hatchery mutt...once you've seen what BRs are supposed to look like, you change your mind about how pretty the hatchery stock BRs are. 

Her name is Barbara Ann. She's a nice bird, but not much personality, if ya know what I mean. Thank you! I'll tell her someone thought she was purdy!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

What is an actual barred rock supposed to look like? Mine is from a hatchery and has plenty of personality!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll show you! Their barring is so fine that it hurts your eyes to look at it and they are much bigger than the hatchery birds. The hatchery birds have a lot of cuckoo maran genetics in their lines...that's why I have one BR with yellow legs and one with white legs and they came from the same hatchery in the same batch.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> I'll show you! Their barring is so fine that it hurts your eyes to look at it and they are much bigger than the hatchery birds. The hatchery birds have a lot of cuckoo maran genetics in their lines...that's why I have one BR with yellow legs and one with white legs and they came from the same hatchery in the same batch.


Wow your right!


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

More coop adjustments today! Bigger nesting boxes for the girls.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

soratosjc said:


> More coop adjustments today! Bigger nesting boxes for the girls.


Awesome. Show us the finished product?


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is a pic I took when we were almost done. Increased height of boxes.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

soratosjc said:


> Here is a pic I took when we were almost done. Increased height of boxes.


 That looks pretty Nice!


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Before nesting box adjustments.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks! Next will be extending the coop over the run to give the girls more room and so we can get more!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I too am working on additions and improvements, what I really hate, realizing just how many wire nails I used, and how well I got those suckers in,


----------

